# Brands 1st Feb



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

I went to brands on tuesday for a trackday organised by opentrack.It was a full day,open pit lane includeing free refreshments,and free photo,s for £99.There was only 32 cars there so plenty of track time.A few photo,s of my R32.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Martin 

What a great value day!

Lovely pics of your car - my favourite colour now 

I'm going to brands tomorrow to try and get on but haven't booked so hpoing someone doesn't turn up!

Hope you're well

Sam


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

looks like you picked a good day weather wise Martin.
did it all go well?
Ron


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> looks like you picked a good day weather wise Martin.
> did it all go well?
> Ron


Hi Ron,the car was running and handling the best its ever been.I ran it on low boost an it was a lot quicker than a new GTR that was there.The brakes worked perfect with no steering shake and with the cage the car seems so much more taught.Oil temp stayed fine since you moved the cooler.I had advertised the car for sale due to health problems but after this day at brands i enjoyed it so much i could,nt sell.Thanks for all the work you,ve done on my car over the years it is now sorted.Regards Martin.


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Great pics


----------

